# Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! Closed!!!



## Clastron (24. Mai 2011)

*Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! Closed!!!*

Hallo, Ich habe mir jetzt vor ein paar Tagen ein Datenserver gebaut mit dem System Linux Mint. Läuft bis jetzt alles super .
Nun möchte ich von meinen Haupt-PC über RPD auf meinen Linux Server zugreifen, aber wie installier ich das auf dem Linux Server ???.
Habe auch schon einwenig geoogelt aber die Anleitungen wo ich gefunden hatte, da habe ich leider nicht durchgeblickt  .

Ich möchte RPD nutzen da ich eine Grafische Darstellungen haben möchte.
HILFE!!!
MFG. Clastron


----------



## mattinator (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! Dringend Hilfe*

Ich vermute mal, dass Du RDP (Windows Remote Desktop) meinst. Einen "richtigen" RDP-Server gibt es unter Linux nicht wirklich. Wen Du Linux Mint mit einer grafischen Oberfläche von einem anderen Rechner verwalten willst, könnte VNC die Lösung sein. Im Linux einen VNC Server installieren und auf dem Windows Rechner einen VNC Client (z.B. UltraVNC: UltraVNC - VNC - Remote Support Software - Remote PC Access Service - UVNC - Free - OpenSource).


----------



## Clastron (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! Dringend Hilfe*

Ok, danke werde VNC gleich mal ausprobieren habe es schon auf mein Windows-PC installiert bin gerade noch dabei es auf Linux zu installieren, mal schauen ob alles klappt


----------



## Clastron (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! Dringend Hilfe*

[Update] 
Windows:
Auf Windows ist UltraVNC Viewer installiert.

Linux:
-Konsole
-vncserver
-Passwort eingegeben (Password)
-Passwort wiederhollt (verify)
-(Danach kam irgentein Text Log. Datei wurde angelegt usw.) 
-danach habe ich ifconfig eingegeben damit ich meine ip sehe

und jetzt ?


----------



## mattinator (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! Dringend Hilfe*

Mit UltraVNC Viewer verbinden zu <TCP/IP-Adresse aus ifconfig>:1, also z.B. 192.168.1.1:1 .


----------



## Clastron (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! Dringend Hilfe*

funktioniert nicht, kann das sein damit ich da noch was im Rooter ändern muss ?
Habe da was gelesen das man dort erst VNC freigeben muss also hinzufügen damit er die Verbindung weiterleitet ?

MFG.


----------



## mattinator (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! Dringend Hilfe*

Versuch's mal mit Display 0, also *:0* in der VNC-Adresse.


----------



## Clastron (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! Dringend Hilfe*

ne hat leider auch nicht geklappt.


----------



## mattinator (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! Dringend Hilfe*

Da muss sich mal jemand melden, der Linux Mint im Einsatz hat. Kenne mich zwar mit Linux ganz gut aus, aber mit dieser Version habe ich mich noch nicht befasst. Wie verwaltest Du jetzt den Datenserver, Web-Admin, ssh oder hast Du direkt auf dem System eine grafische Oberfläche (KDE, GNOME) ?


----------



## Clastron (26. Mai 2011)

Zurzeit hängt noch ein Monitor dran, kommt dan aber alles weg wenn er eingerichtet ist.
Ich blick zurzeit echt nicht mehr durch was ich noch machen könnte.  Im internet wird immer gesagt das es so leicht ist, und was kommt dabei raus irgentwas funktioniert sowieso  nicht.

Vll könnte mal jemand eine anleitung hochladen die auch funktioniert


----------



## Bauer87 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! Dringend Hilfe*

Es ist einfach, wenn man ssh verwendet. Server haben ja in der Regel keine grafische Oberfläche (oft nicht mal ne Grafikkarte), von da her sind RPD, VNC und Konsorten da auch recht nutzlos. Wenn man aber ssh auf dem Server installiert, läuft es in der Regel ohne weitere Konfiguration.


----------



## Bambusbar (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! Dringend Hilfe*

Warum denn Linux Mint?
Nimm doch mal n richtige Linux Distri, wie z.b. ubuntu :p

Wenn es nur n Fileserver sein soll, dann könnte man auch z.b. FreeNAS 8.0 | Storage For Open Source nehmen ..da kann man bequem per Webinterface drauf zugreifen.


----------



## pyro539 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! Dringend Hilfe*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Warum denn Linux Mint?
> Nimm doch mal n richtige Linux Distri, wie z.b. ubuntu :p
> 
> Wenn es nur n Fileserver sein soll, dann könnte man auch z.b. FreeNAS 8.0 | Storage For Open Source nehmen ..da kann man bequem per Webinterface drauf zugreifen.


 Linux Mint basiert auf Ubuntu, das weißt du schon oder? Warum sollte es mit einer anderen Distribution besser laufen? Das Problem liegt hier ja eher an der Konfiguration von VNC, und nicht an der Distribution.


----------



## Clastron (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! Dringend Hilfe*

Ich habe Mint genommen weil es einfach leicht zu bedienen ist.

Und ich möchte gerne von mein Windows PC mit einer grafischen Darstellung auf meinen Server zugreifen und dort dan Musik hören oder sonst was zumachen. Dadrum wollte ich VNC installieren habe ich auch gemacht funktioniert aber irgentwie nicht wie oben beschrieben.

Oder welche Alternative soll ich sonst nehmen wenn ich eine grafische Darstellung möchte ?
Haupt-PC Win: Windows 7 Ultimate 64x


----------



## Clastron (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! Dringend Hilfe*

Würde diese Anleitung funktionieren um grafisch darauf zugreifen ? :

*B) Aufbau einer SSH-Verbindung zum Sprungbrettrechner mit Portforwarding*

                                                                  Soll der Sprungbrettrechner lediglich als Gateway  benutzt werden, um Verbindungen zu dahinterliegenden Rechnern  aufzubauen, kommt Portforwarding zum Einsatz. Das folgende Beispiel  entspricht dem unter http://www.rz.uni-wuerzburg.de/typo...ibilityicons/img/internal_link_new_window.gifSSH-Client  unter Windows beschriebenen, bei dem über den SSH-Sprungbrettrechner  eine getunnelte VNC-Verbindung zu einem internen Rechner aufgebaut  werden soll. 
*1.* Eine neue Konsole öffnen und darin  
*ssh -T -N  -l <Benutzername> -L 1234:<IP d. VNC-Servers>:5900  <IP d. Sprungbrettrechners>  cat - * 
 eingeben. (Dabei ist 5900 der Standard-Port des VNC-Servers und z.B. 1234 der lokal geforwardete Port) 
*2.* Anschließend die Passphrase für den Private-Key eintippen und mit Return bestätigen.

http://www.rz.uni-wuerzburg.de/inde...5z&parameters[7]=dGVyIHNjaGxpZd9lbjwvYT4iO30=http://www.rz.uni-wuerzburg.de/typo3temp/pics/52399bfa5b.png

*3.* Nach  dem Etablieren des SSH-Tunnels, kann nun darüber eine VNC-Verbindung zum  internen Rechner aufgebaut werden. Dazu wird ein VNC-Viewer gestartet  und in diesem Falle* localhost::1234 *(der  zuvor unter Schritt 2 gewählte lokale Port, prinzipiell frei wählbar)  eingegeben. Nach Eingabe des VNC-Passworts kann schließlich der interne  Rechner per  VNC administriert werden. 
http://www.rz.uni-wuerzburg.de/uploads/RTEmagicC_vncviewer_linux_04.png.png








Danach:
​*Aufbau einer SSH-Verbindung zum Sprungbrettrechner mit Portforwarding*

                                            Zusätzlich zu den unter A) beschriebenen  Schritten muss nun angegeben werden, von welchem Rechner ein  Portforwarding eingerichtet werden soll. So kann z.B. auf einem internen  Rechner auf dem ein VNC-Server auf dem Standardport 5900 läuft, dieser  (über den SSH-Tunnel und über den Sprungbrettrechner) auf den  SSH-Client-PC "geforwarded" werden. Dieser muss dann lediglich seinen  VNC-Viewer starten und, statt der IP-Adresse des VNC-Servers auf dem  internen Rechner, seine eigene IP-Adresse eingeben, da der VNC-Dienst  nun praktisch lokal auf Anfragen wartet. 

 Schritte für diese Beispiel: 
*1.* Schritte 1 + 2 gemäß A) durchführen. 
*2.* Anschließend im linken Menü auf den Eintrag "Connection -> SSH -> Tunnels" klicken. 
*3.* Im rechten Teil des Fensters hinter "Destination"  die IP-Adresse des internen Rechners samt Port des Dienstes angeben,  der "geforwarded" werden soll (IP-Adresse und Port durch einen  Doppelpunkt trennen!). In diesem Beispiel Port 5900, auf dem der  VNC-Server lauscht. 
http://www.rz.uni-wuerzburg.de/uploads/RTEmagicC_putty_tunnel_03.PNG.png​ 
*4.* Hinter "Source port" den lokalen Port eintragen, auf den der Remote-Port 5900 umgeleitet wird. 
*5.* Abschließend auf den Button "Add" klicken. Die Einstellungen sind nun im darüberliegenden Textfeld sichtbar. 
http://www.rz.uni-wuerzburg.de/uploads/RTEmagicC_putty_tunnel_2_03.PNG.png​ 
*6.* Schritt 3 gemäß A) durchführen.  
*7.* Den VNC-Viewer starten und hinter "VNC Server:" *localhost::1234 *eingeben, wobei "1234" den Source-Port darstellt, der unter Schritt 4 eingeben wurde. 
http://www.rz.uni-wuerzburg.de/uploads/RTEmagicC_vncviewer_05.PNG.png​ 
 Der interne Rechner, auf dem der VNC-Server läuft,  kann nun ferngesteuert werden, wobei die Kommunikation zwischen dem  externen Rechner (SSH-Client) und dem SSH-Sprungbrettrechner über einen  verschlüsselten SSH-Tunnel läuft (siehe Schaubild am Anfang). 
*Hinweis:* Läuft im obigen Beispiel der VNC-Server auf dem Sprungbrettrechner selbst, so muss stattdessen bei Schritt 3 hinter "Destination" die IP-Adresse des Sprungbrettrechners anstelle des internen Rechners eingegeben werden.




??????


----------



## Falk (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! Dringend Hilfe*

Eine Alternative: NoMachine.com NX.

Gibt eine Anleitung für Ubuntu, die eigentlich fast 1:1 auch unter Linux Mint funktionieren sollte.

NX


----------



## Clastron (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! Dringend Hilfe*

Ok danke, werde ich mal ausprobieren

Das währe dan die Anleitung dazu oder ?
Installing NoMachine NX on any modern Linux including Ubuntu 7.10 « Richard’s linux, web design and e-learning collection


----------



## Clastron (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! Dringend Hilfe*

Ok habe alles installiert, und läuft bis jetzt bekomme nur am Start immer eine Fehlermeldung das er "startkde" nicht finden kann ?
Wie kann ich StartKDE installieren bin mir nämlich nicht sicher ob ich das hab ?

[Update]
Ich habe mal nachgesehen, und es ist kein KDE installiert, wie kann ich das installieren ? auf Linux Mint


----------



## Bambusbar (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! Dringend Hilfe*



pyro539 schrieb:


> Linux Mint basiert auf Ubuntu, das weißt du schon oder?



Nö, wusst ich nit, ansonsten hätt ich es nicht geschrieben 

Funzt bei Linux Mint auch apt?
Wenn ja solte sich die KDE einfach mit nem apt-get install [Packetname] installieren lassen.

*€dith sagt:*
Probiers mal hiermit -> http://www.linuxmint-forum.de/kde-nachinstallieren-software-anwendungen/allgemeines-f5/t543-f8/
viel Glück


----------



## Falk (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! [Update 26.05.11]*

Ich würde es einfach auf Gnome lassen - das läuft bei Mint völlig problemlos.


----------



## Clastron (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! [Update 26.05.11]*

@ Falk: Vielen Dank, habe es über Gnome laufen lassen und kann mich problemlos mit NX über Windows verbinden. Alles ohne Probleme.

Wie kann ich den Benutzer hinzufügen oder Rechte verteilen ? die auf den Server zugreifen dürfen und was sie alles machen dürfen vom entfernten PC  ?
Oder wie kann ich wenn ich jetzt von mein Windows auf meinen Server zugreifen die Musik auf Linux abspiele und der Sound über mein Windows-Rechner läuft ?

MFG.


----------



## Jimini (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! [Update 26.05.11]*

Wie verbinden sich die User jetzt mit deinem Rechner? Ich habe das aus den letzten Postings nicht ganz herauslesen können. 
Von deinem Windows-Rechner aus die Musik unter Linux abspielen und an den Windows-Rechner streamen ist nicht ganz trivial, einfacher wäre es, mit Samba entsprechende Verzeichnisse des Linux-Systems freizugeben und unter Windows einzubinden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Clastron (27. Mai 2011)

So neues Update: wollte gerade eben meine musik HDD anschließen ging auch aber konnte sie wegen einen ntfs fehler nicht öffnen, langsam kotzt mich das linux an wie währe es eine alternative zu windows server 2008

Habe gelesen das linux kein ntfs festplatten öffnen kann stimmt das.

Mfg.


----------



## Jimini (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! [Update 26.05.11]*

Doch, kann es. Ob Mint die Funktionalität mitbringt, weiß ich nicht, grundsätzlich unterstützt der Linux-Kernel NTFS aber sehr gut. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Clastron (27. Mai 2011)

Wie soll ich dan jetzt am besten weiter vor gehen
Nun sind bald meine fachkentnisse auch zu ende.


----------



## Jimini (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! [Update 26.05.11]*

Was genau ist denn jetzt das Problem bzw. was genau möchtest du machen?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Clastron (27. Mai 2011)

1. Meine festplatten anschließen können 
2. Von mein windows pc auf den Server zugreifen Musik hören usw.
3. Von einem auswärts pc auf dem server zugreifen und daten ziehen oder darauf laden.

Das würde mich schon mal sehr Glücklich machen


----------



## Jimini (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! [Update 26.05.11]*

1. Was genau passiert, wenn du eine NTFS-formatierte Platte anschließt?
2. Das kannst du beispielsweise mit Samba machen. Damit gibst du dann Verzeichnisse im Netzwerk frei, auf die du dann von deinem Windows-PC aus zugreifen kannst. Ist das etwas, was du suchst?
3. das kannst du beispielsweise via SSH machen (damit kannst du dich entweder über eine Shell oder einen SSH-Client wie Putty auf dem Rechner einloggen oder ähnlich wie bei FTP mittels SCP (gutes Windows-Tool: WinSCP) Daten auf den PC schieben und runterziehen.

Warum hast du dich eigentlich ausgerechnet für Mint entschieden? Mint ist schon eine gute Distribution, leider nicht besonders toll dokumentiert, da sind verbreitetere Distributionen wie *Ubuntu etwas einsteigerfreundlicher.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Clastron (27. Mai 2011)

1. Die genaue fehlermeldung werde ich mal posten.
3. Wie währe es den mit windows server 2008 und über Remote desktop drauf zugreifen.
Ist das leichter zu konfigurieren ???

Mfg


----------



## Jimini (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! [Update 26.05.11]*

1. Du kannst sonst auch direkt nach dem Anstecken mal "dmesg" in der Konsole ausführen, da sollten Meldungen bzgl. der Platte auftauchen.
3. Dazu kann ich nichts sagen, da ich bisher kaum mit Windows-Server-Systemen in Berührung gekommen bin. Meiner Meinung nach hängt es größtenteils davon ab, wie sehr man bereit ist, sich umzugewöhnen. Wenn diese Hürde genommen ist, ist mit Linux (wieder meiner Meinung nach) besser Kirschen essen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Clastron (27. Mai 2011)

Naja mal sehen ob ich es jetzt mit der platte hinbekomm. 
Ich werde später mal die ergebnisse posten


----------



## Bauer87 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! [Update 26.05.11]*



Clastron schrieb:


> wollte gerade eben meine musik HDD anschließen ging auch aber konnte sie wegen einen ntfs fehler nicht öffnen, langsam kotzt mich das linux an wie währe es eine alternative zu windows server 2008


Ich wollte gerade meine ZFS-Platte anschließen, aber Windows will sie nicht öffnen. Wie wäre es mit MacOS?

Sorry: Linux ist nicht Windows. Was du machen willst, kannst du mit Linux machen – aber dann musst du es so machen, wie man es mit Linux macht. NTFS geht zwar, ist aber nur für externe Datenträger halbwegs akzeptabel. Das liegt unter anderem daran, dass NTFS keine Benutzerrechte unterstützt, wie Linux sie braucht. (Für externe Datenträger ist das  egal, aber wenn sie im Server bleiben soll, ist NTFS ne blöde Idee.)

Gleiches gilt für die grafische Oberfläche: Klar geht das. Man kann eine grafische Oberfläche auf nem Server starten und ihn via VNC steuern. Aber das macht man nicht. GUIs sind etwas für Desktop-PCs. Ein Server lässt sich über ssh deutlich bequemer, schneller und sicherer steuern.

PS: Der obligatorische Autovergleich: Du wirst  dir auch keinen Sportwagen kaufen und dich dann beschweren, dass der keinen Diesel tankt.


----------



## Clastron (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! [Update 26.05.11]*

da hast du recht, dan muss ich wohl mich für ein anderes System entscheiden müssen


----------



## Clastron (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! [Update 26.05.11]*

Also habe ich mich jetzt doch für Windows Server entschieden alles freigegeben und dan über Remote Desktop Verbunden.. Alles Einwanfrei, Festplatte hat es auch gleich erkannt. Super bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden damit


----------



## Clastron (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! [Update 26.05.11]*

[Update]

Habe soweit jetzt alles auf den Server eingerichtet bin echt zufrieden damit SUPER.

Noch ein einziges Problem wie kan ich Benutzer hinzufügen und deren Rechte verteilen was sie alles auf dem Server machen dürfen ???.

mfg.


----------



## Jimini (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! [Update 26.05.11]*

Wenn es jetzt um Windows Server geht, würde ich vorschlagen, dass du dafür besser einen neuen Thread aufmachst, da sich das Linux-Thema ja erledigt hat.

MfG Jimini


----------



## htcerox (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! [Update 26.05.11]*



Clastron schrieb:


> [Update]
> 
> Habe soweit jetzt alles auf den Server eingerichtet bin echt zufrieden damit SUPER.
> 
> ...



Benutzer, Gruppen und Rechte legst du im Active Directory fest.


----------



## Clastron (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Über RPD auf Linux Server zugreifen!!! [Update 26.05.11]*

danke für eure Hilfe.

Thread Closed!!!


----------

